# Mentana: "si torna al voto"



## Willy Wonka (27 Maggio 2018)

Nel corso della Maratona Mentana, il giornalista di La7 ha dichiarato di aver ricevuto un SMS da una fonte estremamente autorevole che gli ha assicurato che si tornerà al voto. Nulla da fare per il governo gialloverde.

Come annunciato dal segretario del Presidente della Repubblica e poco dopo dal presidente del consiglio incaricato Giuseppe Conte, il *governo giallo-verde non si farà. Si tornerà alle urne, molto probabilmente, in autunno.

**Mummiarella:"Ho detto no al ministro dell'economia. Ho chiesto un esponente che al di là della stima non sia visto come sostenitore di un'idea che possa portare l'Italia all'uscita dall'euro. Devo tutelare i risparmi degli italiani".*


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Nel corso della Maratona Mentana, il giornalista di La7 ha dichiarato di aver ricevuto un SMS da una fonte estremamente autorevole che gli ha assicurato che si tornerà al voto. Nulla da fare per il governo gialloverde.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Sempre secondo Mentana si voterà in autunno.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sempre secondo Mentana si voterà in autunno.



Quindi altri 5 mesi senza governo, bene...ancora una volta l'UE ed i loro servi italiani hanno dato prova di come l'UE sia antidemocratica e del totale disprezzo della volontà dei popoli che hanno a Bruxelles.

Lo vedemmo già ai tempi in cui venne fatto Berlusconi. E la cosa comica è che gli stessi che lo fecero fuori erano talmente preoccupati della Lega e dei 5 stelle che facevano il tifo per Berlusconi, un uomo politico strafinito, che si sarebbe piegato al nazismo soft della Merkel e dei suoi accoliti.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Nel corso della Maratona Mentana, il giornalista di La7 ha dichiarato di aver ricevuto un SMS da una fonte estremamente autorevole che gli ha assicurato che si tornerà al voto. Nulla da fare per il governo gialloverde.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Nazione ostaggio di Mummiarella e del PD


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Nel corso della Maratona Mentana, il giornalista di La7 ha dichiarato di aver ricevuto un SMS da una fonte estremamente autorevole che gli ha assicurato che si tornerà al voto. Nulla da fare per il governo gialloverde.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Le strategie sono andate in porto, al prossimo giro vinceranno con percentuali incredibili 


C'è da aver paura


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nazione ostaggio di Mummiarella e del PD



Troppo onore per queste due entità politiche. Nel loro essere mediocri e dannosi al massimo possono fare i servi di lobby ben più forti e ben più pericolose. Oramai per certe elités europee qualunque governo che non includa il SERVIzievole PD non ha ragione di esistere. Come nella migliore tradizione degli stati totalitari.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Maggio 2018)

Mattarella non sei tanto diverso dai mafiosi dai quali prendi le distanze per aver ucciso Falcone e Borsellino


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (27 Maggio 2018)

Tra Ue e Uefa siamo messi proprio male. Ormai l'Italia è l'ultima ruota del carro.


----------



## luis4 (27 Maggio 2018)

e cosa cambia? il m5s non arriverà al 40% dunque nuovo accordo con la lega, nuove consultazioni e nulla di fatto perchè c'è il monarca che decide.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Nel corso della Maratona Mentana, il giornalista di La7 ha dichiarato di aver ricevuto un SMS da una fonte estremamente autorevole che gli ha assicurato che si tornerà al voto. Nulla da fare per il governo gialloverde.
> 
> Ufficiale: saltato definitivamente il governo Conte.



.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Le strategie sono andate in porto, al prossimo giro vinceranno con percentuali incredibili
> 
> 
> C'è da aver paura



Non ho capito, i diretti interessati sono arrabbiati e delusi del fatto che il nuovo governo non si farà, ma secondo te non è così, era una strategia. Quindi in realtà sono contenti, stanno ridendo sotto i baffi e recitano la parte di chi è scontento.

Dunque Di Maio che esultava per Conte neo-presidente era tutta una recita.

Ehm guarda ti auguro ogni bene possibile, ogni cura


----------



## Devil man (27 Maggio 2018)

Bene così forza Salvini! Al prossimo round voto lui


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mattarella non sei tanto diverso dai mafiosi dai quali prendi le distanze per aver ucciso Falcone e Borsellino



Non è quindi diverso dal padre di cui si sa delle numerose frequentazioni mafiose che aveva.


----------



## luis4 (27 Maggio 2018)

tutto top secret nessuno spiega i motivi del non governo, continuiamo ad essere la repubblica delle banane. questo conte mi sembra piu un attore di una fiction che un neo-premier. ha ringraziato pure mattarella, il teatrino a cielo aperto continuerà ancora a lungo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Nel corso della Maratona Mentana, il giornalista di La7 ha dichiarato di aver ricevuto un SMS da una fonte estremamente autorevole che gli ha assicurato che si tornerà al voto. Nulla da fare per il governo gialloverde.
> 
> Ufficiale: saltato definitivamente il governo Conte.


Questo fa terrore.

Si è detto che Matterella si sia impuntato per non far svalutare il suo ruolo.
E il ruolo del popolo invece? 
Oggi abbiamo appena scoperto che le elezioni sono una farsa. Il popolo vota, ma poi decide il singolo.


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

Alle prossime elezioni li dobbiamo annientare, Lega e 5 Stelle devono raggiungere l’80%.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2018)

Si e' deciso tutto ieri dopo la telefonata di Macron. Questi sarebbero anche disposti a bombardare l'Italia o a organizzare un attentato Isis contro di noi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alle prossime elezioni li dobbiamo annientare, Lega e 5 Stelle devono raggiungere l’80%.



.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2018)

*Mummiarella:"Ho detto no al ministro dell'economia. Ho chiesto un esponente che al di là della stima non sia visto come sostenitore di un'idea che possa portare l'Italia all'uscita dall'euro. Devo tutelare i risparmi degli italiani".*


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mummiarella:"Ho detto no al ministro dell'economia. Ho chiesto un esponente che al di là della stima non sia visto come sostenitore di un'idea che possa portare l'Italia all'uscita dall'euro. Devo tutelare i risparmi degli italiani".*



Il bello è che questi si ritengono "Democratici".


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mummiarella:"Ho detto no al ministro dell'economia. Ho chiesto un esponente che al di là della stima non sia visto come sostenitore di un'idea che possa portare l'Italia all'uscita dall'euro".*


Vergogna!

Io ho già le idee chiare su chi voterò.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mummiarella:"Ho detto no al ministro dell'economia. Ho chiesto un esponente che al di là della stima non sia visto come sostenitore di un'idea che possa portare l'Italia all'uscita dall'euro. Devo tutelare i risparmi degli italiani".*



Amen, non ci voleva tanto.

dall'Europa non si esce, punto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mummiarella:"Ho detto no al ministro dell'economia. Ho chiesto un esponente che al di là della stima non sia visto come sostenitore di un'idea che possa portare l'Italia all'uscita dall'euro. Devo tutelare i risparmi degli italiani".*



Quindi se la maggioranza è contraria all'euro che si fa? La mummia scende in piazza con gli idranti? 

LA DEMOCRAZIA CIT.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

In arrivo altri 5 mesi buttati nel cesso ci rendiamo conto?


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mummiarella:"Ho detto no al ministro dell'economia. Ho chiesto un esponente che al di là della stima non sia visto come sostenitore di un'idea che possa portare l'Italia all'uscita dall'euro. Devo tutelare i risparmi degli italiani".*



Questo è ATTENTATO ALLA COSTITUZIONE. Altro che voto, lo devono portare dinanzi alla Consulta questo traditore.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Nel corso della Maratona Mentana, il giornalista di La7 ha dichiarato di aver ricevuto un SMS da una fonte estremamente autorevole che gli ha assicurato che si tornerà al voto. Nulla da fare per il governo gialloverde.
> 
> Come annunciato dal segretario del Presidente della Repubblica e poco dopo dal presidente del consiglio incaricato Giuseppe Conte, il *governo giallo-verde non si farà. Si tornerà alle urne, molto probabilmente, in autunno.
> 
> **Mummiarella:"Ho detto no al ministro dell'economia. Ho chiesto un esponente che al di là della stima non sia visto come sostenitore di un'idea che possa portare l'Italia all'uscita dall'euro. Devo tutelare i risparmi degli italiani".*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, i diretti interessati sono arrabbiati e delusi del fatto che il nuovo governo non si farà, ma secondo te non è così, era una strategia. Quindi in realtà sono contenti, stanno ridendo sotto i baffi e recitano la parte di chi è scontento.
> 
> Dunque Di Maio che esultava per Conte neo-presidente era tutta una recita.
> 
> Ehm guarda ti auguro ogni bene possibile, ogni cura



Assolutamente, come da programma, come sempre da quando sono nella scena politica è colpa degli altri.

Ora avranno altri numeri, non è che se Mattarella rigetta questa proposta alla prossima tornata non stravincono eh, anzi

Non ci vuole un genio a capirlo


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2018)

Sono scioccato.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

*Mattarella: "Ora prenderò l'iniziativa su un nuovo governo".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mattarella: "Ora prenderò l'iniziativa su un nuovo governo".*


Ma ci sta minacciando???


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Amen, non ci voleva tanto.
> 
> *dall'Europa non si esce, punto.*


----------



## odasensei (27 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Nel corso della Maratona Mentana, il giornalista di La7 ha dichiarato di aver ricevuto un SMS da una fonte estremamente autorevole che gli ha assicurato che si tornerà al voto. Nulla da fare per il governo gialloverde.
> 
> Ufficiale: saltato definitivamente il governo Conte.



Lol immagino la gioia di Di Maio ora che ha scoperto di essere stato trollato da Salvini  si sapeva che Mattarella Savona non l'avrebbe accettato e invece di ridiscutere il nome (che ci mettevano un attimo a sostituire e far manovrare da Savona, tanto sempre della Lega sarebbe stato) ha preferito continuare ostinato perchè tanto il premier lo aveva scelto lui e ora si ritrova a riandare al voto con 1 possibile calo di voti visto che ha perso gli elettori di sinistra per l'alleanza con la Lega 2 possibilità di governo CDX visto che la Lega sicuro farà il botto con l'accusa a PdR ed Europa.
E volendo Salvini ha anche trollato Mattarella, ora mi dici no a Savona perchè non siamo neanche una coalizione (e con una maggioranza risicatissima), domani che ho la maggioranza più sicura te lo ripropongo e stai muto visto che lì sarebbe veramente oltraggio alla Costituzione (anche se con una probabile alleanza CDX volendo neanche lo ripropone).


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mummiarella:"Ho detto no al ministro dell'economia. Ho chiesto un esponente che al di là della stima non sia visto come sostenitore di un'idea che possa portare l'Italia all'uscita dall'euro. Devo tutelare i risparmi degli italiani".*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mattarella: "Ora prenderò l'iniziativa su un nuovo governo".*



Sarà meglio che trovino il modo di non farci ri-votare, altrimenti sono azzi loro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, come da programma, come sempre da quando sono nella scena politica è colpa degli altri.
> 
> Ora avranno altri numeri, non è che se Mattarella rigetta questa proposta alla prossima tornata non stravincono eh, anzi
> 
> Non ci vuole un genio a capirlo


Cioè m5s e lega sono contenti di poter tornare a vincere delle elezioni che avevano già vinto? così da poter vincere in maniera ancora più netta? Quindi hanno progettato di mettere all'economia un nome che sapevano già che Mattarella avrebbe rifiutato, perchè altrimenti si sarebbero visti accettare il governo "per sbaglio". Ed era una farsa incaricare Conte...una strategia per rendere tutto più realistico.

Ti rinnovo ogni bene ed ogni cura


----------



## Hellscream (27 Maggio 2018)

Riscrivo qui quello che ho scritto nell'altro post.. Io mi chiedo, com'è possibile che questi non capiscono che agendo così il messaggio che la gente recepisce è "Il vostro voto non conta un azzo."

Il che ovviamente porterà alle prossime elezioni M5S e Lega a percentuali ben più alte delle ultime. Come fanno a non capirlo??


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

Qualcuno rideva quando la Lega candidò Feltri al Quirinale tre anni fa. Per me, non avrebbe per niente sfigurato anzi. Oggi Mattarella ha gettato la maschera ed ha dimostrato la sua malafede, per niente inferiore ad un Napolitano. Feltri peggio non avrebbe fatto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2018)

Alto tradimento . 
Il comportamento di Mattarella non ha precedenti nella storia mondiale della DEMOCRAZIA


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

Stato di accusa doveroso. DO-VE-RO-SO!!!


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

*Meloni: "Chiederemo al Parlamento la messa in stato d'accusa a Mattarella.".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Chiederemo al Parlamento la messa in stato d'accusa a Mattarella.".*


Finalmente! Ma purtroppo, finirà a tarallucci e vino...


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

*Anche il Movimento 5 Stelle è per la messa in stato di accusa. *


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2018)

Mi auguro venga messo in stato di accusa al più presto. Un altro governo tecnico non credo si possa fare no? Visto che senza i voti di lega e 5 stelle non può avere la fiducia. Sbaglio?

Sto pezzo di melma infame ci farà alzare l'iva a cifre disumane ora. Non credo ci siano i tempi per stoppare il rialzo


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Lol immagino la gioia di Di Maio ora che ha scoperto di essere stato trollato da Salvini  si sapeva che Mattarella Savona non l'avrebbe accettato e invece di ridiscutere il nome (che ci mettevano un attimo a sostituire e far manovrare da Savona, tanto sempre della Lega sarebbe stato) ha preferito continuare ostinato perchè tanto il premier lo aveva scelto lui e ora si ritrova a riandare al voto con 1 possibile calo di voti visto che ha perso gli elettori di sinistra per l'alleanza con la Lega 2 possibilità di governo CDX visto che la Lega sicuro farà il botto con l'accusa a PdR ed Europa.
> E volendo Salvini ha anche trollato Mattarella, ora mi dici no a Savona perchè non siamo neanche una coalizione (e con una maggioranza risicatissima), domani che ho la maggioranza più sicura te lo ripropongo e stai muto visto che lì sarebbe veramente oltraggio alla Costituzione (anche se con una probabile alleanza CDX volendo neanche lo ripropone).


Così come c'è una fetta di delusi 5 stelle per l'alleanza con la Lega, c'è una fetta di delusi della lega per l'alleanza con i 5 stelle. Ma sono percentuali più piccole del previsto, Conte è piaciuto a tanti, così come il governo che stava per arrivare.

A queste aggiungi una fetta di astenuti che stavolta andranno a votare. E di certo non voteranno per il mafioso o Fonzie. Infatti tutti i fedeli berlusconiani e renziani hanno già votato. L'astenuto medio non è certo un berlusconiano, semmai una figura super partes che andando a votare fra 5 mesi opterà per i 5 stelle e a seguire la Lega.

Aggiungi che i voti in più che prenderà la Lega si compenseranno con i voti in meno al mafioso, che è scientificamente in calo, dal momento in cui ha fatto la sceneggiata dove gesticolava.


----------



## Anguus (27 Maggio 2018)

è alto tradimento, va messo quanto prima messo in stato di accusa. Se ci presentiamo a nuove elezioni con quest'idiota siamo punto a capo, perché Salvini ripresenterà Savona altre 10mila volte, giustamente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2018)

Mi auguro ci siano manifestazioni violente sotto il quirinale, pochi cavoli, senza violenza non se esce a sto punto


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finalmente! Ma purtroppo, finirà a tarallucci e vino...



Non è detto. I parlamentari di Forza Italia (che a occhio e croce risulterebbero determinanti) potrebbero temere di perdere la poltrona alle nuove elezioni e unirsi alla messa in stato d’accusa.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

*Mentana: "Siamo nei giorni più drammatici della storia della Repubblica. Situazione grave e pesantissima."*


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sto pezzo di melma infame ci farà alzare l'iva a cifre disumane ora. Non credo ci siano i tempi per stoppare il rialzo


Se aumenta ancora l'iva c'è da scendere in strada, MA VERAMENTE. Maledetti figli di bottana


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nazione ostaggio di Mummiarella e del PD



admin... Ottobre....si torna a votare ad Ottobre! Lo sai che vuol dire vero?


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non è detto. I parlamentari di Forza Italia (che a occhio e croce risulterebbero determinanti) potrebbero temere di perdere la poltrona alle nuove elezioni e unirsi alla messa in stato d’accusa.


Speriamo, speriamo...


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

Feltri presidente della repubblica!!!


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Alto tradimento .
> Il comportamento di Mattarella non ha precedenti nella storia mondiale della DEMOCRAZIA



Pertini disse no a Cossiga su Darida alla Difesa (1979); Scalfaro a Berlusconi su Previti alla Giustizia (1994); Ciampi a Berlusconi su Maroni alla Giustizia (2001); Napolitano a Renzi su Gratteri alla Giustizia (2014). L'articolo 92 della Costituzione sancisce il diritto del Presidente della Repubblica a chiedere al Presidente del Consiglio incaricato di sottoporgli una proposta diversa se ce n'è una che non lo convince. 
Comunque, domanda ai sostenitori 5 stelle. È sensato perdere la possibilità di andare al governo perché ci si è impuntati su un 82enne come ministro dell'economia? Non si poteva proporre un Giorgetti sapendo che Mattarella avrebbe accettato per poi andare a governare? Il rischio ora è che la Lega con il CDX superi il 40% e governi da sola. Capolavoro di Salvini in tutto ciò.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Pertini disse no a Cossiga su Darida alla Difesa (1979); Scalfaro a Berlusconi su Previti alla Giustizia (1994); Ciampi a Berlusconi su Maroni alla Giustizia (2001); Napolitano a Renzi su Gratteri alla Giustizia (2014). L'articolo 92 della Costituzione sancisce il diritto del Presidente della Repubblica a chiedere al Presidente del Consiglio incaricato di sottoporgli una proposta diversa se ce n'è una che non lo convince.
> Comunque, domanda ai sostenitori 5 stelle. È sensato perdere la possibilità di andare al governo perché ci si è impuntati su un 82enne come ministro dell'economia? Non si poteva proporre un Giorgetti sapendo che Mattarella avrebbe accettato per poi andare a governare? Il rischio ora è che la Lega con il CDX superi il 40% e governi da sola. Capolavoro di Salvini in tutto ciò.



Salvini ha un calcio di rigore quasi a porta vuota. Pazzesco.


----------



## de sica (27 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> admin... Ottobre....si torna a votare ad Ottobre! Lo sai che vuol dire vero?



Però adesso non mischiamo questa situazione delicata e ben più importante con il milan. Ve ne prego


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2018)

Giuro ragazzi sono schioccato.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Salvini ha un calcio di rigore quasi a porta vuota. Pazzesco.


40% è difficile, ma il 30% è possibilissimo. E per la Lega è un grandissimo risultato, da pazzi pensarlo fino ad un anno fa.


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Pertini disse no a Cossiga su Darida alla Difesa (1979); Scalfaro a Berlusconi su Previti alla Giustizia (1994); Ciampi a Berlusconi su Maroni alla Giustizia (2001); Napolitano a Renzi su Gratteri alla Giustizia (2014). L'articolo 92 della Costituzione sancisce il diritto del Presidente della Repubblica a chiedere al Presidente del Consiglio incaricato di sottoporgli una proposta diversa se ce n'è una che non lo convince.
> Comunque, domanda ai sostenitori 5 stelle. È sensato perdere la possibilità di andare al governo perché ci si è impuntati su un 82enne come ministro dell'economia? Non si poteva proporre un Giorgetti sapendo che Mattarella avrebbe accettato per poi andare a governare? Il rischio ora è che la Lega con il CDX superi il 40% e governi da sola. Capolavoro di Salvini in tutto ciò.



I 5 Stelle non caleranno, chi uscirà con le ossa rotte sono solo il nano e il babbeo.


----------



## luis4 (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mummiarella:"Ho detto no al ministro dell'economia. Ho chiesto un esponente che al di là della stima non sia visto come sostenitore di un'idea che possa portare l'Italia all'uscita dall'euro. Devo tutelare i risparmi degli italiani".*



devi tutelare i risparmi dei banchieri altrochè italiani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2018)

*M5s, Meloni e Salvini ragionano su procedura di impeachment verso Mattarella.*


----------



## odasensei (27 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Così come c'è una fetta di delusi 5 stelle per l'alleanza con la Lega, c'è una fetta di delusi della lega per l'alleanza con i 5 stelle. Ma sono percentuali più piccole del previsto, Conte è piaciuto a tanti, così come il governo che stava per arrivare.
> 
> A queste aggiungi una fetta di astenuti che stavolta andranno a votare. E di certo non voteranno per il mafioso o Fonzie. Infatti tutti i fedeli berlusconiani e renziani hanno già votato. L'astenuto medio non è certo un berlusconiano, semmai una figura super partes che andando a votare fra 5 mesi opterà per i 5 stelle e a seguire la Lega.
> 
> Aggiungi che i voti in più che prenderà la Lega si compenseranno con i voti in meno al mafioso, che è scientificamente in calo, dal momento in cui ha fatto la sceneggiata dove gesticolava.



I delusi Lega nella peggiore delle ipotesi votano la Meloni (peggiore delle ipotesi per la Lega eh, ovvio che il peggio per l'Italia sarebbe Forza Italia ma comunque a Salvini un voto per loro fa comunque comodo), di certo non il PD (che sarà l'unico a schiantarsi male, per fortuna)...al contrario i delusi del M5S non votano sicuramente Lega o altro di destra, piuttosto si astengono, Salvini quà ci ha guadagnato (e si è vista l'esperienza se confrontato a Di Maio).
Tra l'altro state dando per scontata un'altra alleanza gialloverde quando alle prossime elezioni sicuramente corrono ognuno per i fatti propri (o al massimo Lega con FI e FDI, dipende dai sondaggi comunque), è impensabile rivederli uniti almeno in campagna elettorale.


----------



## Anguus (27 Maggio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Pertini disse no a Cossiga su Darida alla Difesa (1979); Scalfaro a Berlusconi su Previti alla Giustizia (1994); Ciampi a Berlusconi su Maroni alla Giustizia (2001); Napolitano a Renzi su Gratteri alla Giustizia (2014). L'articolo 92 della Costituzione sancisce il diritto del Presidente della Repubblica a chiedere al Presidente del Consiglio incaricato di sottoporgli una proposta diversa se ce n'è una che non lo convince.
> Comunque, domanda ai sostenitori 5 stelle. È sensato perdere la possibilità di andare al governo perché ci si è impuntati su un 82enne come ministro dell'economia? Non si poteva proporre un Giorgetti sapendo che Mattarella avrebbe accettato per poi andare a governare? Il rischio ora è che la Lega con il CDX superi il 40% e governi da sola. Capolavoro di Salvini in tutto ciò.



Qui non si discute la licenza del capo dello Stato di dire si o no su un nome che comunque sia va valutato a seconda dei casi soprattutto quando espressione della volontà di oltre il 50% dei votanti, qui si parla di accordi con stati esteri e lo ha detto anche lui anche non troppo velatamente poco fa! E' alto tradimento.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2018)

Comunque attenzione che questo domani sarebbe capacissimo di dare il mandato all'amico Babbeo Renzie


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> I delusi Lega nella peggiore delle ipotesi votano la Meloni (peggiore delle ipotesi per la Lega eh, ovvio che il peggio per l'Italia sarebbe Forza Italia ma comunque a Salvini un voto per loro fa comunque comodo), di certo non il PD (che sarà l'unico a schiantarsi male, per fortuna)...al contrario i delusi del M5S non votano sicuramente Lega o altro di destra, piuttosto si astengono, Salvini quà ci ha guadagnato (e si è vista l'esperienza se confrontato a Di Maio).
> Tra l'altro state dando per scontata un'altra alleanza gialloverde quando alle prossime elezioni sicuramente corrono da soli (o al massimo Lega con FI e FDI, dipende dai sondaggi comunque), è impensabile rivederli uniti almeno in campagna elettorale.



lega-5 stelle insieme credo sia quasi impossibile. Più logico rivedere nuovamente la coalizione di centrodestra. Occhio al nano.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque attenzione che questo domani sarebbe capacissimo di dare il mandato all'amico Babbeo Renzie



o al Nano...


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *M5s, Meloni e Salvini ragionano su procedura di impeachment verso Mattarella.*



Se Mummiarella non si dimette è completamente pazzo. Passerebbe alla storia come il primo PDR condannato per alto tradimento.


----------



## luis4 (27 Maggio 2018)

alla fine sarà governo tecnico e chissà quando si torna a votare, ha detto che decide lui..


----------



## odasensei (27 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lega-5 stelle insieme credo sia quasi impossibile. Più logico rivedere nuovamente la coalizione di centrodestra. Occhio al nano.



Si intendevo questo e rileggendo quanto ho scritto ho visto che si poteva fraintendere con un'alleanza tra le 2 parti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se Mummiarella non si dimette è completamente pazzo. Passerebbe alla storia come il primo PDR condannato per alto tradimento.



Ma figurati se lo giudicano colpevole.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque attenzione che questo domani sarebbe capacissimo di dare il mandato all'amico Babbeo Renzie



Figurarsi, vorrebbe dire avere 1 milione di persone a Roma per dare fuoco a tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

Meloni e 5 Stelle chiedono l'impeachment a Mattarella

Dell'impeachment a Mattarella, parliamone nel topic linkato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il rischio ora è che la Lega con il CDX superi il 40% e governi da sola. Capolavoro di Salvini in tutto ciò.





fabri47 ha scritto:


> 40% è difficile, ma il 30% è possibilissimo. E per la Lega è un grandissimo risultato, da pazzi pensarlo fino ad un anno fa.





odasensei ha scritto:


> I delusi Lega nella peggiore delle ipotesi votano la Meloni (peggiore delle ipotesi per la Lega eh, ovvio che il peggio per l'Italia sarebbe Forza Italia ma comunque a Salvini un voto per loro fa comunque comodo), di certo non il PD (che sarà l'unico a schiantarsi male, per fortuna)...al contrario i delusi del M5S non votano sicuramente Lega o altro di destra, piuttosto si astengono, Salvini quà ci ha guadagnato (e si è vista l'esperienza se confrontato a Di Maio).
> Tra l'altro state dando per scontata un'altra alleanza gialloverde quando alle prossime elezioni sicuramente corrono ognuno per i fatti propri (o al massimo Lega con FI e FDI, dipende dai sondaggi comunque), è impensabile rivederli uniti almeno in campagna elettorale.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lega-5 stelle insieme credo sia quasi impossibile. Più logico rivedere nuovamente la coalizione di centrodestra. Occhio al nano.


Infatti il TERRORE vero è che il cdx arrivi al 40%. 
Sono terrorizzato e amareggiato perchè ovviamente Salvini non può mai fare il 40% da solo (se passasse dal 18 al 25% in 5 mesi sarebbe già un autentico miracolo), ma solo con quello schifosissimo 8-9% dal partito della mala


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Maggio 2018)

Per la sinistra che in campagna elettorale invocava il ritorno dei fascisti: eccoli


----------



## Kaw (27 Maggio 2018)

Forse molti non se ne rendono conto (ho letto qualche tweet), ma questo è un momento drammatico.
Direi il secondo colpo di Stato in Italia dopo quello del 2011, ad opera di Napolitano.
Altro segno che ormai il PdR è ormai al soldo dell'UE, che tutta la democrazia in Europa è in pericolo, se non definitivamente morta.
Rendiamoci conto che hanno impedito la formazione di un governo per un nome e un cognome, di un economista conosciuto e stimato ovunque, perchè avrebbe messo in dubbio l'eurocrazia vigente.
Ormai il voto popolare conta poco o nulla, va bene se voti come vogliono loro, lo sapevo già ma una cosa è pensarlo, un'altra è viverlo.


----------



## Heaven (27 Maggio 2018)

Questa è una cosa assurda e gravissima. Il volere del popolo non è stato ascoltato.

Ha tradito gli italiani per Bruxelles. Poi danno dei complottiate ai m5s.


----------



## The P (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nazione ostaggio di Mummiarella e del PD



mah... questa volta non me la sento di condannarlo.

Mi sento invece di dare la colpa a noi italiani. Sapevamo benissimo che c'erano solo 2 ipotesi di governo: MS5 e Lega.

Abbiamo votato partiti e parititini sapendo che con il nostro sistema si sarebbe concluso con un nulla di fatto E adesso Mattaralla dovrebbe prendersi la responsabilità di una eventuale decisione catastrofica come un governo che vuole uscire dall'euro?
noi non siamo l'inghilterra, uscire è follia pura, significa retrocedere a statarello tipo la Polonia.... che sarebbe comunque più avanti di noi.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

* Incarico a Cottarelli da domani mattina. Detto ora da un'inviata di Giletti.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> * Incarico a Cottarelli da domani mattina. Detto ora da un'inviata di Giletti.*



Incredibile ragazzi. Quello che sta succedendo è un dramma democratico


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> * Incarico a Cottarelli da domani mattina. Detto ora da un'inviata di Giletti.*



Lol.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Forse molti non se ne rendono conto (ho letto qualche tweet), ma questo è un momento drammatico.
> Direi il secondo colpo di Stato in Italia dopo quello del 2011, ad opera di Napolitano.
> Altro segno che ormai il PdR è ormai al soldo dell'UE, che tutta la democrazia in Europa è in pericolo, se non definitivamente morta.
> Rendiamoci conto che hanno impedito la formazione di un governo per un nome e un cognome, di un economista conosciuto e stimato ovunque, perchè avrebbe messo in dubbio l'eurocrazia vigente.
> Ormai il voto popolare conta poco o nulla, va bene se voti come vogliono loro, lo sapevo già ma una cosa è pensarlo, un'altra è viverlo.


Guarda tendenzialmente sono molto scettico nel giungere in fretta a conclusioni. Se parliamo di queste cose poi, sono ancora più circospetto. Ma oggi sembra stia emergendo per davvero che qualcosa non va.

D'altronde non sono passati millenni da quando al governo abbiamo avuto elementi come Berlusconi e Renzi. Questo cambiamento evindemente non poteva avvenire così velocemente, perchè i maledetti non si arrendono mica alla prima opposizione.

E' tutta una questione di consapevolezza, la presa di coscienza deve arrivare a quanta più gente possibile. Se siamo degli schiavi voglio almeno scoprirlo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Maggio 2018)

La sovranità appartiene al popolo ahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahah


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quindi altri 5 mesi senza governo, bene...ancora una volta l'UE ed i loro servi italiani hanno dato prova di come l'UE sia antidemocratica e del totale disprezzo della volontà dei popoli che hanno a Bruxelles.
> 
> Lo vedemmo già ai tempi in cui venne fatto Berlusconi. E la cosa comica è che gli stessi che lo fecero fuori erano talmente preoccupati della Lega e dei 5 stelle che facevano il tifo per Berlusconi, un uomo politico strafinito, che si sarebbe piegato al nazismo soft della Merkel e dei suoi accoliti.



Io non sono complottista di natura ma secondo me stavolta è andata così. Savona è solo un pretesto, avrebbe trovato un altro appiglio.

Il bello è che questo ha un fratello morto per mafia. Non riesco proprio a capire.


----------



## odasensei (27 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Infatti il TERRORE vero è che il cdx arrivi al 40%.
> Sono terrorizzato e amareggiato perchè ovviamente Salvini non può mai fare il 40% da solo (se passasse dal 18 al 25% in 5 mesi sarebbe già un autentico miracolo), ma solo con quello schifosissimo 8-9% dal partito della mala



Eh appunto, Di Maio s'è fatto fregare dalla troppa voglia di governare (e dal fatto che il premier sarebbe stato uno di loro)...non ci mettevano niente a cambiare Savona e metterne un altro sempre della Lega visto che tra le 2 parti è quello che ha dovuto accettare condizioni peggiori nell'accordo per il governo (tipo la Flat Tax, che è agli antipodi dell'idea M5S)


----------



## The P (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> * Incarico a Cottarelli da domani mattina. Detto ora da un'inviata di Giletti.*



questo è molto grave.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> * Incarico a Cottarelli da domani mattina. Detto ora da un'inviata di Giletti.*



Ma se non gli danno la fiducia come fa a governare? Vogliono addirittura fare un governo senza i voti? Cos'è la monarchia?


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> * Incarico a Cottarelli da domani mattina. Detto ora da un'inviata di Giletti.*



Non ci credo, non può averlo fatto davvero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io non sono complottista di natura ma secondo me stavolta è andata così. Savona è solo un pretesto, avrebbe trovato un altro appiglio.
> 
> Il bello è che questo ha un fratello morto per mafia. Non riesco proprio a capire.



La democrazia oggi è finita, mi dispiace dirlo ma da domani occorre un dittatore .


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non ci credo, non può averlo fatto davvero.



Ufficiale


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

*Salvini in collegamento da Giletti: "È un bruttissimo giorno per la democrazia".*


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Eh appunto, Di Maio s'è fatto fregare dalla troppa voglia di governare (e dal fatto che il premier sarebbe stato uno di loro)...non ci mettevano niente a cambiare Savona e metterne un altro sempre della Lega visto che tra le 2 parti è quello che ha dovuto accettare condizioni peggiori nell'accordo per il governo (tipo la Flat Tax, che è agli antipodi dell'idea M5S)


Però non sappiamo come sono andate veramente le cose. Quella che hai detto è sicuramente tra le ipotesi corrette, perchè credo al fatto che il m5s pur di creare un governo da dare al paese ha lasciato a Salvini la libertà di impuntarsi su Savona (costrizione però legittima di chi ha la maggioranza, mentre non lo è la costrizione di Mattarella).

Ma potrebbe anche essere andata diversamente. Non sappiamo tutto. Questo per dire che scrivere "di maio aveva troppa voglia di governare" resta un'idea. Di tutti i candidati alle elezioni, il meno egocentrico e narcisista a me pare proprio Di Maio.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

*Salvini conferma a Non è l'Arena su LA7 la proposta dello "spacchettamento" fattagli da Mattarella.*


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io non sono complottista di natura ma secondo me stavolta è andata così. Savona è solo un pretesto, avrebbe trovato un altro appiglio.
> 
> Il bello è che questo ha un fratello morto per mafia. Non riesco proprio a capire.



È evidente che per l'UE qualunque governo che non contempli i servi del Pd non vada bene, pur di avere questa opportunità erano pronti a tutto, hanno spinto perfino per riabilitare Berlusconi. Chi non fa parte del pensiero unico imposto da Bruxelles e dalla Germania è un nemico, solo un pusillanime come Mattarella poteva farsi imporre diktat da questi nemici dell'Italia. A questi signori vanno bene i Monti ed i Napolitano, gente che non ha avuto a cuore il popolo italiano ma solo gli ordini di Bruxelles. Con i risultati che tutti vediamo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> * Incarico a Cottarelli da domani mattina. Detto ora da un'inviata di Giletti.*


Guardacaso Cottarelli che aveva già espresso tutto il suo dissenso per molti punti del programma 5 stelle-Lega.

Ok.

E' assai probabile che non servirà a niente, ma ora spero che si organizzi qualcosa d'importante.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non ci credo, non può averlo fatto davvero.




Pazzesco. La faccia come il culo. Voglio vedere chi gli darà la fiducia: i disperati del Pd, la Boldrina e la mummia di Berlusconi. Un bel trio di falliti.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2018)

Io non mi sorprenderei a questo punto, se si spingesse per creare una coalizione Renzi-Berlusconi per le prossime elezioni. Per fare gli interessi ovviamente della UE.


----------

